# Henna Tattoos - WARNING



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

BLACK HENNA WARNING

We went on holiday recently and while we were there my 15yr old son had a henna tattoo done   He is/was tattoo obsessed.  I am hoping he gets this fad out of his system before he is old enough to get a real one so I let him go ahead and have it done 

I confess that it did look quite good.  It was a tribal sign across his shoulders about 6inches long by 1 and a half inches approx.

We followed the instructions which had been printed in English about the aftercare - ie cover with vaseline for half hour then remove paste/vaseline after minimum of 30 mins.

The tattoo began to fade after about 4 days and 2 weeks later the dye has gone completely.....

BUT as the henna has faded an inflamed, bumpy, red, sore area has appeared in its place.  Its in the exact pattern as the tribal sign and the surrounding skin has not been affected at all.

He says it is itchy and sore- Hardly suprising - It looks nasty.

We saw the pharmacist who said she has seen this many times before and that in some cases she has known it has remained visable/itchy/sore some 3 years later and could even be permanent   She recommend an anti-histamine for the itching and painkillers if its very sore.

I cannot believe I let him have this done - Now he could be permanently scarred   

Please spread the word as I would hate for anyone else to go through this.

xx

note - This applies specifically to black henna, apparently brown henna does not have the same effect


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I've heard many scary stories about this  

You'll find that the henna they use has chemicals/Metallic elements added to it which can actually burn the skin.

Jennifer...Go and see the G.P and have him referred to a dermatologist. The only thing you can do now is keep it clean and dry as possible. Use calamine lotion to soothe.

Hope it gets better

Vicki x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Jen poor DS hope it not permanent poor lamb, hope your holibobs was fab other than the tattoo. U could try rubbing potato flour on the raised skin it has a great healing agent in it and is used in scandinavian countries for rashes n chicken pox just rub it on like talc any health food shop should sell it.
Huge hugs to u and the girls
give them sloppy     from me to wont you.
lol
Lou


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

OMG I am horrified at what I am finding on the net about this.

It can have damaging effects on the liver and kidneys too 

http://www.eastonwest.co.uk/bhw.html
http://www.hennapage.com/henna/warnings.html

There are some pics on that site that look very similar to my ds wound 

/links


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

You definitely need to see a dermatologist asap.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

OMG !! Jennifer poor ds   i would get him to the docs, did you read the bit that tell you to inform the doc that it is black hair dye on that has been used also did you read he must never use black hair dye again (even on his hair) as he is allergic to it and it could be fatal (sorry don't want to worry you more just want to make sure you know) hope he's not too sore  

pam xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I know   Thanks for mentioning it tho Pam - Its best to be aware of it 

Even print ink can cause a reaction - poor ds is scared to do his paper round 

I suspect if he was going to react to the ink on his newspapers he would have done last week but he was ok - That ingredient is in lots of things - I have a list and we have both been through it.  Apparently even some clothes are dyed using this PPD 

He has a GP appt for Friday.  I will post again after he has been.

xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Jennifer

How is DS now?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh Jen, I hope Ds Gp appointment is productive tommorow.
Just wated to send you both a huggle 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Dizzi - appt was last friday hun 

GP took a look and has prescribed steroid cream which will apparently thin the scar tissue making it less obvious but he said its likely there will be permanent scarring.

DS and I are both really angry that he has basically been maimed by what was offered as safe.


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

oh Jennifer sorry your boy has had to go through this

seen some stories before so always been cautious about them but when we were away my mind was truly made up when the young boy in the room next to us got one done + it literally burnt him, he had to go to the GP there + have it scraped, which cant have been nice at all

i hope all reading your story will think twice before taking the risk of doing something what seems to be harmless

i hope your son isn't too badly scared

xxx


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

hiya my little boy had one done in turkey 3 years ago on his arm, he now (3 years later) has a red outline of a bart simpson skull (nice)!!
his tattoo never got infected it was fine it has just left a permenent  mark, he thinks its very cool now -however i doubt he will feel the same when he is 17, i would advise never to get one done. emma x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

OMG Cleg that is dreadful 

Emmyloupink Its awful isn't it - poor ds - I guess he will be quite embarrassed one day !

Update on ds is that the scar is still very very obvious but not infected thank goodness - I will try to get a pic and post it - I think he is always going to have the marks.  Its obviously damaged the skin very badly 

Someone suggested he get it tattooed over the top properly when he is old enough 

It looks like he has been branded with a branding iron


----------



## SAMW (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi Jennifer

Im so sorry to hear about your son. I've used henna loads of times but never the black one. Ive heard the black henna contains a hair dye which is what causes the end result.

How is your DS doing?

Sam xxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Sam - yes it is black hair dye that is mixed in so they shouldn't even call it henna really   Apparently a lot of people are allergic to the dye - its banned in Canada for being dangerous.

DS is ok - scar is very itchy and irritates him a lot.  I am still very angry


----------



## SAMW (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi Jennifer

I dont blame you for being angry. I would be too. Heres hoping the itching stops soon. It must be driving your DS mad. 

Sam xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Your poor DS!! I wouldnt of known any of this if you hadnt of posted here!! Thanks for the info.

Hope it gets better with the cream. 

Natalie xx


----------

